# Time wasters



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

quite a few calls this weekend enquiring about kittens a woman came and stayed an hour and a half but couldn't make her mind up which breed she wanted, then 2 more arranged to come , neither turned up, after me waiting in, it is so annoying, when all it would take is a phone call to cancel
I am fuming,


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tell me about it iv had same this week i had viewers come to view while thwy were here they dropped in 'we just been to see a litter before we came here'  oh cheers for risking my kittens.Then they said the other litter were bigger than mine i said how old were they..'2 weeks older' 

They left by saying oh we will defo call you tomorrow i thought yeah right,did they call back? nope!

then you get the picture collecters,iv had another woman call be 2 weeks ago then never hear from her till today so i answer her email and again she lets me down.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very rude not to let you know at all that they aren't coming, glad I've never dealt with that.



we love bsh's said:


> tell me about it iv had same this week i had viewers come to view while thwy were here they dropped in 'we just been to see a litter before we came here'


Do you let people know that they really shouldn't do that? Many breeders I know will say that only one cattery should be visited on the day, as people just don't know the risks.

Fancy making size comments when litters are different ages


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Very rude not to let you know at all that they aren't coming, glad I've never dealt with that.
> 
> Do you let people know that they really shouldn't do that? Many breeders I know will say that only one cattery should be visited on the day, as people just don't know the risks.
> 
> Fancy making size comments when litters are different ages


I do it's in my adverts ... And I do/will say it again before they come


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I suppose to some its a cheap day out.go and look at some pretty kittens and maybe get a cup of tea and a biscuit?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> I suppose to some its a cheap day out.go and look at some pretty kittens and maybe get a cup of tea and a biscuit?


I know a breeder who's had a busload of tourists show up. She's also had emails in the holidays about having a day out and playing with the cats.

I don't tend to get window shoppers, and think many breeders weed them out before a visit is made.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Very rude not to let you know at all that they aren't coming, glad I've never dealt with that.
> 
> Do you let people know that they really shouldn't do that? Many breeders I know will say that only one cattery should be visited on the day, as people just don't know the risks.
> 
> Fancy making size comments when litters are different ages


I dont have that on my website but i will do from now on i now realise you cant expect the ordinary cat owner to know this.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The ones who annoyed me the most was the woman and her 14 year old daughter, they stayed for an hour and a half, asking questions about different breeds natures etc, and said they couldn't decide which breed to have
I think it was just a day out, but an hour and a half!! sometimes keep you talking ages on the phone,then say I will ring you next week to arrange a date to come,then don't, or one asking about details you have already put on your ads,or for more pics,
I have now added ,please have the courtesy to cancel if not able to keep an appointment, 
I really feel like saying more so the people who have done this know I mean them,but wont


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I know *a breeder who's had a busload of tourists show up.* She's also had emails in the holidays about having a day out and playing with the cats.
> 
> I don't tend to get window shoppers, and think many breeders weed them out before a visit is made.


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I've also just had someone who was interested, on Sunday she asked if she could come to see the kittens and said that pretty much any time and day suits her this week, so I asked if Thursday would be ok. Since then I haven't gotten a response at all and it's Wednesday already.. :glare:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted by spotty cats View Post
> I know a breeder who's had a busload of tourists show up. She's also had emails in the holidays about having a day out and playing with the cats.


:lol:
I'm nearly crying with laughter at that one.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There are so many kittens around at the moment that are drastically reduced,
One of the people who rang yesterday asked if I would knock £50 off I said no, so maybe that is why she didn't come
What annoyed me about that though was she was pleading poverty almost, but in the next breath said she had a litter of puppies, and kept horses, 
Think she was better off than me


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> One of the people who rang yesterday asked if I would knock £50 off I said no


I've mentioned on here before my friend's response when asked over the phone if she'd discount for two -
"of course I will, which one would you like me to feed less?".


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

OOh .I like that, I must remember that


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I offer discounts for pEople who take 2 not people who ask its my own good will gesture.

Iv reduced mine now as they are ready iv got hem up for £250 which is seriously low priced considering they cost me £50 a week to feed and jabs and registrations and chipping...still not getting any calls.

There is probably a few factors involved,holidays,kitten season (lots about),and bkb under cutting us as they can afford to.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I offer discounts for pople who take 2 not people who ask


That's exactly what I do. When it's the second question asked on an initial phone enquiry I do feel my friend's answer is appropriate


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

It is the worst time of year to have kittens, I haven't advertised for 2 years now (been really lucky!) But I wasn't happy with people who viewed so 2 babies become available. Now I remember why I hate advertising so much 

Had a call on Monday
'hi'
'hi my family are currently having a day trip to Essex, we are going round looking at kittens, can we come and view some?'
'erm so you have visited other kittens today and want to come to my house on a day trip out?'
'yeah'
'well no, you can pass infection, so I would have said no, plus I like to get to know people before inviging them over, and I don't just have kittens to view and take home!!'
'oh you cant view kittens on the same day? never heard of that, going to view some more in a min!'
'well I wouldn't let you see mine, this can pass infection'
'ah well'
'bye'



'hi how much r breeding cats, I want a litter, but what I want to do it let a breeder let me keep a cat and kittens at mine, then we spilt the cost, the breeder sells them and we share the profits' !!!!!!!!!  I KID YOU NOT

'I see you have a older free cat & kitten to rehome, is it gone yet?' 
'do you mean the older ragdoll girl?'
'erm yeah I guess'
'she isn't free, and nor is her kitten'
'oh, do you always neuter them before you sell them as I fancy having a litter'
'YES'
'ok bye'
:cursing:

SO Glad I EN!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have let two go together at a discount - but I've always offer it, never been asked. I judge on the quality of the people, not how much money they may or may not have. 

TB - it was you who got me into EN. And SO pleased I do it - it really weeds out the wallies from the genuine buyers. Next lot being done in 3 weeks time.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It can be horribly frustrating to us individually but collectively and in retrospect it is truly hilarious. At least we can moan to each other and have a (sympathetic/empathetic) laugh at each other's experiences. I get to the point that I decide I don't like people and can't carry on dealing with them but then I remember all my lovely kitten buyers - they do exist.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> It is the worst time of year to have kittens, I haven't advertised for 2 years now (been really lucky!) But I wasn't happy with people who viewed so 2 babies become available. Now I remember why I hate advertising so much
> 
> Had a call on Monday
> 'hi'
> ...


welcome back TB


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I've also just had someone who was interested, on Sunday she asked if she could come to see the kittens and said that pretty much any time and day suits her this week, so I asked if Thursday would be ok. Since then I haven't gotten a response at all and it's Wednesday already.. :glare:


Damn annoying that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I offer discounts for pEople who take 2 not people who ask its my own good will gesture.
> 
> Iv reduced mine now as they are ready iv got hem up for £250 which is seriously low priced considering they cost me £50 a week to feed and jabs and registrations and chipping...still not getting any calls.
> 
> There is probably a few factors involved,holidays,kitten season (lots about),and bkb under cutting us as they can afford to.


Reduce them to 100 and I will have one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Reduce them to 100 and I will have one


Seriously not going lower im at a loss at that ill keep them longer i dont mind,till thing pick up.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Seriously not going lower im at a loss at that ill keep them longer i dont mind,till thing pick up.


Put in your advert 250 for one week only ... Then bang it back up

Things are slow here , just that one email for active ..

But I have had 4 missed called today , but like a muppet I didn't take my phone with me to work .... Grrrrrr


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Put in your advert 250 for one week only ... Then bang it back up
> 
> Things are slow here , just that one email for active ..
> 
> But I have had 4 missed called today , but like a muppet I didn't take my phone with me to work .... Grrrrrr


Call it back.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Call it back.


Unknown ... Or I would


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Last year I didn't have enough kittens for buyers, but it was later in the year than this, and I know summer isn't a good time for selling kittens
The woman who asked for a reduction was adamant she didn't want me to insure the kitten,but wanted to do it herself 
I am a bit suspicious that maybe she didn't want me to have her address, for some reason, could be wrong, but I wouldn't let a kitten go otherwise, just seemed strange to me
I would always give a discount for 2 kittens, but only been asked once before to drop the price,and it was a man ringing,he said is that the best you can do
I said they are kittens,not a piece of furniture and put the phone down on him, cheek!!





11


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Unknown ... Or I would


Ah thats also annoying.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

More so that I left my phone ... Well if it was anyone for the kittens if they are bothered they will ring back


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Put in your advert 250 for one week only ... Then bang it back up


Sorry but I really dislike seeing kittens on sale, like a product - limited time only, get in quick...everything must go
Byb tactic that's used here


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Sorry but I really dislike seeing kittens on sale, like a product - limited time only, get in quick...everything must go
> Byb tactic that's used here


It was a joke SC .. I know WLBSH wouldn't do that and neither would I


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Am I the only Scruge who doesn't discount for two? It costs me no less to feed and care for them if they go as a pair, so I see no reason to lower the price on the second one, especially as I rarely even manage to cover my costs.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im going to sound really bad now.....
I dont discount, each kitten costs me the same to feed etc so i stick to my prices, also if somebody arrives after having viewed another litter elsewhere i refuse to let them in, i make it quite clear before, both via telephone and emails that viewings will not happen if another cattery has been visited the same day.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

As a general rule I don't discount, I have on occasion but at my discretion, not had anyone ask.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Im going to sound really bad now.....
> I dont discount, each kitten costs me the same to feed etc so i stick to my prices


When I do it's a small amount, £25 off the total. It isn't about any saving I make on the kittens. It is about one less day given over to a kitten visit.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Am I the only Scruge who doesn't discount for two? It costs me no less to feed and care for them if they go as a pair, so I see no reason to lower the price on the second one, especially as I rarely even manage to cover my costs.


I don't either, Carly, as a rule and generally never when people ask. I've sometimes taken £50 from the total cost of two kittens when the new owners are a young family, to help out a little with the cost of bits and pieces you need for new kittens... I know it's a very arbitrary way of doing things because, after all, what do I know of people's finances but if they're an 'extra nice' family it's just something I find myself doing.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I would never advertise kittens at a discounted price. Anyone who is going through ads choosing their breeder/kittens by price isn't the right buyer for me. Either the buyers are there or they aren't and I'd rather give a kitten free to a friend than sell it cheap. The summer holiday period has always been a difficult time. Traditionally another week or so will see enquiries pick up again.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> I would never advertise kittens at a discounted price. Anyone who is going through ads choosing their breeder/kittens by price isn't the right buyer for me. Either the buyers are there or they aren't and I'd rather give a kitten free to a friend than sell it cheap. The summer holiday period has always been a difficult time. Traditionally another week or so will see enquiries pick up again.


Thats worth a thought and something to think about!

In your experience have you found buyer still willing to pay usual price for kittens that are a little older,ie mine are now 13 week i have 5 to place in homes im like whats best to do reduce the price which i have done or do i hold out for the hols to be over..would buyers be interested in a kitten of say 4 months old?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats worth a thought and something to think about!
> 
> In your experience have you found buyer still willing to pay usual price for kittens that are a little older,ie mine are now 13 week i have 5 to place in homes im like whats best to do reduce the price which i have done or do i hold out for the hols to be over..would buyers be interested in a kitten of say 4 months old?


WLBSH's Claude was five months old when we got him and I took the full price when we went to collect him - she offered to reduce the price by £50 which was a lovely gesture but not something I was expecting at all.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> WLBSH's Claude was five months old when we got him and I took the full price when we went to collect him - she offered to reduce the price by £50 which was a lovely gesture but not something I was expecting at all.


Oh thats interesting thankyou,i knew it would be slow it was last year so i know to expect that.

There is such a difference in the times of year,the last litter were all booked buy 3 weeks old.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh thats interesting thankyou,i knew it would be slow it was last year so i know to expect that.
> 
> There is such a difference in the times of year,the last litter were all booked buy 3 weeks old.


I'd stick to your prices Hun an not drop your price your baby's are lovely .an another way on looking at it when I'm looking for a knew kitten I wouldn't ring up if the kitten was under 400 cos I get suspicious that corners have been cut I think you get a better quality of buyer if you keep your prices up but the same goes we're I've seen some kittens an the prices are way to high  an it make me wonder if any love as gone into them an I think just in it for the money just the way I think xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> I'd stick to your prices Hun an not drop your price your baby's are lovely .an another way on looking at it when I'm looking for a knew kitten I wouldn't ring up if the kitten was under 400 cos I get suspicious that corners have been cut I think you get a better quality of buyer if you keep your prices up but the same goes we're I've seen some kittens an the prices are way to high  an it make me wonder if any love as gone into them an I think just in it for the money just the way I think xx


I was thinking that too,would i be over looked? would buyers think they were getting a less quality kitten cause they are cheaper?Hmmm.

I put my price back up still a good price at that.To be fair i dont want the wrong sort wanting a kitten cause they were more afordable to them..will stick to my guns and hold out.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had kittens go at 17 weeks without problem and at full price. Not often admittedly but I have been let down once or twice. I've also had one buyer who seemed lovely, paid a deposit and then tried to negotiate a lower price a few days before pickup. To be honest I think they were just trying it on and would have paid the asking price but I didn't give them the chance. They got their deposit back by cheque, special delivery the next day. 

If I could early neuter my kittens would go at 15 weeks. I know breeders who work this protocol and they don't have problems.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> I've had kittens go at 17 weeks without problem and at full price. Not often admittedly but I have been let down once or twice. I've also had one buyer who seemed lovely, paid a deposit and then tried to negotiate a lower price a few days before pickup. To be honest I think they were just trying it on and would have paid the asking price but I didn't give them the chance. They got their deposit back by cheque, special delivery the next day.
> 
> If I could early neuter my kittens would go at 15 weeks. I know breeders who work this protocol and they don't have problems.


Interesting,i had one very cheeky buyer once,they paid the deposit,time came to collect the kitten it took me a few times to get through to them,i did manage in the end via text,they turned round and 'said can we collect next week?' i said 'is there a problem?' they replied 'were away weekend but ill text you later to see if we can still pick her up on time'.I was angry they never told me there would be any issues prior.So i did some thinking and decided id like the kitten to go to someone more interested so i let the kitten go.

They never got back in touch until a week later,i got a text 'can we collect our kitten?'

I replied,iv not heard back from you the kitten is not available now,your welcome your deposit back,through pp if you wish.

I expected to be met by an angry text but nope i just got 'oh sorry i forgot to reply to you yes pp is fine.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Am I the only Scruge who doesn't discount for two? It costs me no less to feed and care for them if they go as a pair, so I see no reason to lower the price on the second one, especially as I rarely even manage to cover my costs.





catcoonz said:


> Im going to sound really bad now.....
> I dont discount, each kitten costs me the same to feed etc so i stick to my prices, also if somebody arrives after having viewed another litter elsewhere i refuse to let them in, i make it quite clear before, both via telephone and emails that viewings will not happen if another cattery has been visited the same day.


Doesn't sound bad, I don't either!  Well, as below lol



gskinner123 said:


> I don't either, Carly, as a rule and generally never when people ask. I've sometimes taken £50 from the total cost of two kittens when the new owners are a young family, to help out a little with the cost of bits and pieces you need for new kittens... I know it's a very arbitrary way of doing things because, after all, what do I know of people's finances but if they're an 'extra nice' family it's just something I find myself doing.


just said this on another thread lol I am exactly the same, if people don't ask I access and go by them, really wanted to help out a young couple so I discounted 1 kitten and gave them a cat tree!

I think that its just down to you and your discretion, what you think is best, I really prefer that they go in two, as I have 2 available I have offered discounts to people who have a littermate to have 2, sadly its a hard time of year holidays/people getting married/buying new homes, so no one said yes, but ID rather ask and reduce and them go with a littermate, just my preference!



havoc said:


> I've had kittens go at 17 weeks without problem and at full price. Not often admittedly but I have been let down once or twice. I've also had one buyer who seemed lovely, paid a deposit and then tried to negotiate a lower price a few days before pickup. To be honest I think they were just trying it on and would have paid the asking price but I didn't give them the chance. They got their deposit back by cheque, special delivery the next day.
> 
> If I could early neuter my kittens would go at 15 weeks. I know breeders who work this protocol and they don't have problems.


Where abouts are you? Maybe a EN vet near you, loads popping up now, got another vet to EN in Essex, although sadly his moved and the new vet & vet nurse said their bits need to be down and they aren't by 6 months... 

I was like 'erm they ARE down at that age, I EN at 10-11weeks old!' She said that its impossible! :shocked: She said she had never heard of it, I said how long have you been a vet receptionist? she said 3 months, I said I have been EN for years, would you like me to send you and the vet some details on it? maybe you can google it?  :aureola:

God I am a cheeky sod, but it really annoyed me as she was clearly talking total poo poo!!

Im currently working on my vet that I do my vacs at, its sooo close to me, there is a new vet and I have been talking to him, and the new vet receptionists were saying that its becoming more and more common!! When in the past they had never heard of it, so that's good! I really think that if people who buy moggies etc were told oh at the 2nd vac we will neuter them, then its done, no dreaming about kittens or accidents!!



spid said:


> I have let two go together at a discount - but I've always offer it, never been asked. I judge on the quality of the people, not how much money they may or may not have.
> 
> TB - it was you who got me into EN. And SO pleased I do it - it really weeds out the wallies from the genuine buyers. Next lot being done in 3 weeks time.


Awww yah!!   Am so pleased! Also got a few more to look into it & they EN now to!! It is so worth it, I had a call for my retired girl, within 20seconds of me putting on the advert! She obviously wanted to breed and asked me if I neutered the kittens all the time as she 'fancied' a litter! :001_huh:
Im guessing she was looking for 'cheap' cats to just breed :frown2: Hope if she goes to a good breeder they follow up on any neutering contracts!

IT really does weed them out though doesn't it? Everyone is sooo pleased that I do it, they just get their kitten fully ready, no settling in then booking up vets, no worrying or days off and no extra costs for them to come up with as its all done! 



havoc said:


> It can be horribly frustrating to us individually but collectively and in retrospect it is truly hilarious. At least we can moan to each other and have a (sympathetic/empathetic) laugh at each other's experiences. I get to the point that I decide I don't like people and can't carry on dealing with them but then I remember *all my lovely kitten buyer*s - they do exist.


Ahhh I do tend to forget about those when I advertise lol! But you are right, need to wait for the right slaves for the babies!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats worth a thought and something to think about!
> 
> In your experience have you found buyer still willing to pay usual price for kittens that are a little older,ie mine are now 13 week i have 5 to place in homes im like whats best to do reduce the price which i have done or do i hold out for the hols to be over..would buyers be interested in a kitten of say 4 months old?


If you have any spare you could always send me one 

On a serious note, Manny was nearly 20 weeks when I got him, was quite happy to pay the full asking price ..... and he was worth every penny


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> the new vet & vet nurse said their bits need to be down and they aren't by 6 months...
> 
> I was like 'erm they ARE down at that age, I EN at 10-11weeks old!' She said that its impossible! :shocked: She said she had never heard of it, I said how long have you been a vet receptionist? she said 3 months, I said I have been EN for years, would you like me to send you and the vet some details on it? maybe you can google it?  :aureola:


Early neutering is the norm here, I know breeders who've done it for decades, surely they aren't wrong about the bits being there 

All my litters have been done at 10-12 weeks, my vet always says you can tell my boys from across the room :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh TB you should hear some of the things I've been called by potential buyers when they realise I won't budge on early neutering! ONe told me she was a vet nurse and would take the kitten at 9 weeks (er, no) and do all the jabs and neutering herself (er, no), and if I didn't let her have a kitten there were plenty who would, GCCF registered as well (I don't think so), also proceeded to tell me I was wrong on my colours and didn't know my genetics (er, no), and finally when she realise I wasn't budging call me cruel for early neutering (er, no) and then was amazed that I cut her short and put the phone down on her! Not sure why people think they can be nasty to you and still get a kitten?! 

Had another tell me I was cruel (again) and selfish for cornering the market! (so byb), well she got a piece of my mind! 

As for those that gush on the phone and never turn up for a viewing. :mad2: (Luckily MOST have cancelled even if it is 2 hours after the event)
And then the picture collectors! :mad2:
And the one line only emails! :mad2:
And the obvious bybs! :mad2:
And then those you spend a long time building a relationship with, sending emails and pics, and long ones at that, answering all their questions in great detail, and one day they fall off the face of the earth! There are a lot of potential kitten owners spinning around in orbit! I had 7 people 'very' interested in this litter before conception - NONE of them were still there by the time the kittens were 5 weeks old and only one from birth. 2 found other kittens (bybs or unregistered), 1 was a lovely old lady who just had trouble making up her mind - wanted a short haired curly male but loved the long haired variant girl and got her knickers in a twist and so I told her to take time, think about what she really wanted and come back for a different litter, and 4 just vanished. No reply to emails all of a sudden (which I find very rude!). :mad2:

Luckily I'm fairly in the middle of no-where and near a grotty army base, so people don't seem to want a day trip out here. SO haven't had to do the 'entertain for 2 hours' when they don't want one at all. I'm sure I will have that to come. 

Still, I now have 3 perfect owners. They took some getting and sifting but I have them.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Oh TB you should hear some of the things I've been called by potential buyers when they realise I won't budge on early neutering! ONe told me she was a vet nurse and would take the kitten at 9 weeks (er, no) and do all the jabs and neutering herself (er, no), and if I didn't let her have a kitten there were plenty who would, GCCF registered as well (I don't think so), also proceeded to tell me I was wrong on my colours and didn't know my genetics (er, no), and finally when she realise I wasn't budging call me cruel for early neutering (er, no) and then was amazed that I cut her short and put the phone down on her! Not sure why people think they can be nasty to you and still get a kitten?!
> 
> Had another tell me I was cruel (again) and selfish for cornering the market! (so byb), well she got a piece of my mind!
> 
> ...


Breeding eh oh the joy


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I was thinking that too,would i be over looked? would buyers think they were getting a less quality kitten cause they are cheaper?Hmmm.
> 
> I put my price back up still a good price at that.To be fair i dont want the wrong sort wanting a kitten cause they were more afordable to them..will stick to my guns and hold out.


I agree, no offence WLBSHs but I would be suspicious too at such a low price and wouldn't call to enquire. £350 is probably the lowest I'd call about and even then, I'd prefer £400 - £475 ( well, not prefer !! :lol: :lol: but you know what I mean  )


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Am I the only Scruge who doesn't discount for two? It costs me no less to feed and care for them if they go as a pair, so I see no reason to lower the price on the second one, especially as I rarely even manage to cover my costs.


I am a scrooge too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Early neutering is the norm here, I know breeders who've done it for decades, surely they aren't wrong about the bits being there
> 
> All my litters have been done at 10-12 weeks, my vet always says you can tell my boys from across the room :lol:


I wish it was the norm here, Im working on my closet vets now, so all paws crossed hehe :thumbup1:



spid said:


> Oh TB you should hear some of the things I've been called by potential buyers when they realise I won't budge on early neutering! ONe told me she was a vet nurse and would take the kitten at 9 weeks (er, no) and do all the jabs and neutering herself (er, no), and if I didn't let her have a kitten there were plenty who would, GCCF registered as well (I don't think so), also proceeded to tell me I was wrong on my colours and didn't know my genetics (er, no), and finally when she realise I wasn't budging call me cruel for early neutering (er, no) and then was amazed that I cut her short and put the phone down on her! Not sure why people think they can be nasty to you and still get a kitten?!
> 
> Had another tell me I was cruel (again) and selfish for cornering the market! (so byb), well she got a piece of my mind!
> 
> ...


God How rude!! I have had people a bit taken aback that I EN but when I explain they all say what a good idea it is and the fact its all taken care of, the only people who aren't happy are the ones who want to breed and don't want to tell me they want to breed 

I took a litter in last year and a lady was in with her moggie, boasting to another person that she was a great mum and on her 3rd litter, but now is neutered as she just keeps escaping to get pregnant! And how its not fair if she wants to have babies that much...!! I had to bite my cheek so hard not to talk!!

Then I had the 'oh so cute' when they noticed I had 5 kittens with me, then 'what are they in for' so I say 'all to be neutered before they leave for their new homes' and a shock from the moggie breeder of 'but say they want to breed them?!' so I said 'don't get a kitten from me then!' 

But I explained about the best kitten to breed and all the other bits while she rolled her eyes saying no all girls should have litters, so I said what every single girl? then I got called into the vets.

Just boosted me even more that I am doing the right thing!!

Had a call today for my older girl and they wanted her kitten to go with her, again wanted to breed the kitten, again its in bold on my advert neutered not for breeding!! 

Had a email last night from someone who just stopped replying 4 weeks ago, she said she was having decking done so was too busy to reply, I was tempted not to reply, but I read through her emails and realised that she was quite nice, so I replied, and now no reply again! That annoys me more than anything, even if you aren't interested a polite email is all I ask, I never contact people if they don't reply to me, if they either think they are good slaves for my babies or not :laugh:


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

Gosh people never fail to disappoint do they! 

I really admire what you good breeders do. I certainly couldn't do it and its sad people can be so ungrateful and careless with your time. If they did their research they'd soon realise that those who do it for the love of the breed barely cover their costs. 

I've mentioned before I spoke to some awful discriminatory breeders when I set out on my search and perhaps they'd just been marred by experience I don't know but I'm so glad to have found a good one that ive bought her a thank you card and present for when we pick LO up. My other half thinks I'm daft but I believe in saying thanks when people are kind.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mum said:


> Gosh people never fail to disappoint do they!
> 
> I really admire what you good breeders do. I certainly couldn't do it and its sad people can be so ungrateful and careless with your time. If they did their research they'd soon realise that those who do it for the love of the breed barely cover their costs.
> 
> I've mentioned before I spoke to some awful discriminatory breeders when I set out on my search and perhaps they'd just been marred by experience I don't know but I'm so glad to have found a good one that ive bought her a thank you card and present for when we pick LO up. My other half thinks I'm daft but I believe in saying thanks when people are kind.


I cry when I get presents / cards from new slaves  I say Im sorry I cant open it now as Im getting too upset, then they get upset to lol!!

Glad you have researched, its so nice getting a new owner that asks loads of questions, one said a term to me that you would only know if you researched, I was really impressed!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mum said:


> Gosh people never fail to disappoint do they!
> 
> I really admire what you good breeders do. I certainly couldn't do it and its sad people can be so ungrateful and careless with your time. If they did their research they'd soon realise that those who do it for the love of the breed barely cover their costs.
> 
> I've mentioned before I spoke to some awful discriminatory breeders when I set out on my search and perhaps they'd just been marred by experience I don't know but I'm so glad to have found a good one that ive bought her a thank you card and present for when we pick LO up. *My other half thinks I'm daft but I believe in saying thanks when people are kind*.


So do I!

Mr lostbear is always saying stuff like "It's their job" or "You've paid a mint for that - they don't expect anything", and I know he's right, but these little courtesies cost very little, and it makes people happy (including me - I like being nice to people), and I always think that if you're ready to complain about bad service/situations etc, (and I am) you should be ready to praise good (I am here, too).

Hope you have many wonderful years with your new baby.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thought Id add this one to the list!

Lovely couple, children were lovely, they were really nice, chatting away they were looking at the kittens, had seal & red & blue, they wanted 2 boys.
However for some reason they could NOT tell the difference between the seals and the reds... I showed them pictures of them together as adults, nope, showed them pictures of kittens, nope, held the kittens up side by side, nope! Neither of them could tell the difference 

So after a hour & 20mins, of the entire time trying to show the difference they ran over into my next viewings time (she was at my door!) so they had to leave saying they will think about it, fine I say!

I get a text a hour later asking if they can come back after my current viewing goes so they can pick 2 and leave a deposit, ok I say as the other lady had already left. So back they come, left the kids in the car with gran, again 20, 30, 50mins later showing them the same pictures, STILL not seeing the difference, finally I say its getting late so have a think.

So I send them more pics side by side, she asks to come back 2days later.
So she comes back, I was mega busy that day and she came really early due to the school run, with her mum, they spent another hour plus taking pics of the 2 boys, her saying I think it will be these 2, but I just cant see the difference between the colours.

I still liked them and they said they just want to make the right decision, so she goes away again to think. Get a text saying can we have chosen the 2 boys and are really pleased! So can we come back again to give you the deposit after the weekend, I said I cant do that day but I can do deposit by bank if its easier than coming over? (lived about a hour away) Or do the day after. They said ok, I had a deposit in my bank and assumed it was them (was actually another couple!) So was still texting them pics and updates for 5 days, until I realised it wasn't their deposit and they hadnt replied for 5 days! 

Now once people don't reply to me, that is it, I don't send them a text asking if they still want a kitten, to me they either are lucky to be offered one  and want one, if they don't reply, to me that means they don't want one. But I was so bloody annoyed that I did text them, no reply?! No idea where they disappeared to, but after that amount of time I was fuming with the time I spent, pictures explaining and she took pictures aswell. :nonod:

For anyone wondering here is a seal & red ragdoll side by side!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a call afew months ago, when i said i early neuter the reply was god is there no breeder that doesnt early neuter now, my reply was well you asked for a pet.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

^^Oh dear.. maybe they were colour blind?

I just had the opposite of time wasting happen on weekend. A nice couple contacted me about a certain kitten. They asked if they could come to see them the next day to see if they like the kittens. 
I assumed they were really just coming to see the kittens first, but after they had been here for 2 hours the woman asked her husband "do you think we would get along with this kitten?" and the husband was almost teary eyed and said "oh yeah, I think we'll do just fine" (it was obvious at that point that the kitten had "chosen" him to be "her person") and they suddenly decided they wanted to take the kitten home with them immediately! They weren't prepared for it, I wasn't prepared for it, but we managed to get everything in order and so they left with the kitten. :001_tongue: I've already received several messages from them and pic of the kitten playing, they're completely smitten.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> However for some reason they could NOT tell the difference between the seals and the reds


chocolate and seal you could almost forgive, but red and seal couldn't be more different :lol:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Could they have some strange form of colour blindness?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Thought Id add this one to the list!
> 
> Lovely couple, children were lovely, they were really nice, chatting away they were looking at the kittens, had seal & red & blue, they wanted 2 boys.
> However for some reason they could NOT tell the difference between the seals and the reds... I showed them pictures of them together as adults, nope, showed them pictures of kittens, nope, held the kittens up side by side, nope! Neither of them could tell the difference
> ...


?
Good heavens! Those cats - they are SO alike! You're conning us aren't you - it's two pictures of the same cat. You can't pull the wool over our eyes as easily as that, kiddo! :001_tongue:
(All I can think of is that they had a sort of 'cat-colour-blindness'. Or were remarkably stupid.)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Think I'd have gone with - 'one will be dark and one with be light' and have left it at that. Or 'choose on personality not colour'!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spid said:


> Think I'd have gone with - 'one will be dark and one with be light' and have left it at that. Or *'choose on personality not colour'!*




Definitely the best bet - second only to letting the cat choose you. (All of our animals have chosen us. Though while the dogs have been "This one! I want this one!", the cats have been more "Well, I suppose it's the best of a bad bunch - you really can't get the staff, these days.")


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> chocolate and seal you could almost forgive, but red and seal couldn't be more different :lol:


lol I know?!



OrientalSlave said:


> Could they have some strange form of colour blindness?


I don't know, maybe?! 



lostbear said:


> ?
> Good heavens! Those cats - they are SO alike! You're conning us aren't you - it's two pictures of the same cat. You can't pull the wool over our eyes as easily as that, kiddo! :001_tongue:
> (All I can think of is that they had a sort of 'cat-colour-blindness'. Or were remarkably stupid.)


hahaha  I know?! Thing is after a hour of explaining and showing them pictures, I think I was just a bit like 'what?!'  Really?!



spid said:


> Think I'd have gone with - 'one will be dark and one with be light' and have left it at that. Or 'choose on personality not colour'!


 I cant remember what I said, I know I said about them being outgoing etc

Oh they DID go together in the end, they are now called: Keith & Dave, live with 2 dogs, 3 kids and a very loving daddy slave and mummy slave :001_tt1: (He came from the red and the seal climbed his back and sat on his head, he said I want him to  )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The daft thing is, colour aside, their FACES are different - shape, expression etc - or certainly seem to be on this photo. Even if they were both the same colour, they look different.

Though maybe it's because I have a practised eye - when I had four westies, I didn't get them mixed up, whereas most other people couldn't even tell the boys from the girls!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lostbear said:


> The daft thing is, colour aside, their FACES are different - shape, expression etc - or certainly seem to be on this photo. Even if they were both the same colour, they look different.
> 
> Though maybe it's because I have a practised eye - when I had four westies, I didn't get them mixed up, whereas most other people couldn't even tell the boys from the girls!


Not the actual kittens pictured, (pictured is glitter my hombred girl due today!! and the red one is the actual kittens uncle) but I could dig up a few pics of them if I must haha  but the seal was very dark, and totally nutty, I said he was on par with the Bengal ittens :eek6: and the red was pure white at the point as I was debating him being a cream! So very very odd!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh to add to the stories:

'Oh we aren't interested in a kitten now, we want one next year...'  After playing with the kittens for 40mins with her kids aswell.

a mother & daughter at 8-9pm spent a hour talking about her boyfriend, stupid friend and facebook, with me sitting in silence, then decided to tell me they wanted a snow & brown Bengal, when they knew I only had 5 browns, no snows  Thanks and BYE! 

'Our son grew up with our current cat, we really wanted a british shorthair we love them, I think it will be the girl Ill let you know tonight' 2days later... ' sorry to let you down but we are worried about our son with the cat as he has never been around them before'....... 

(I didn't say this but thought it) ERM didn't you just say he grew up with your current cat... ?? He seemed fine with the kittens, but I guess it was a cheap day out for you as you lived round the corner and it was school holidays


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Mad, mad people!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Can I just say, you ladies who breed, I have only just noticed that you have your web addresses as banners on your posts, and have become seriously addicted to trawling your sites at all hours of the day and night, drooling and hissing "My Preciousssssssssss".

What have you done to me?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Can I just say, you ladies who breed, I have only just noticed that you have your web addresses as banners on your posts, and have become seriously addicted to trawling your sites at all hours of the day and night, drooling and hissing "My Preciousssssssssss".
> 
> What have you done to me?


lol, sound like me :laugh:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah LB , i do sympathise with you ..... Some of the breeders on here have stunning cats , i fall in love on a regular basis :001_tt1: ..... I have to keep myself in check .... However i do have room for one more 3 does not agree with my chi :laugh:


There is a place in my heart for one more , and so i am doing my homework for a special boy ( i have 3 ladies) all adorable, loved to bits and ruined .... So "Cromwell "hopefully you will come across me , and i you and my little brood will be complete :001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Ah LB , i do sympathise with you ..... Some of the breeders on here have stunning cats , i fall in love on a regular basis :001_tt1: ..... I have to keep myself in check .... However i do have room for one more 3 does not agree with my chi :laugh:
> 
> There is a place in my heart for one more , and so i am doing my homework for a special boy ( i have 3 ladies) all adorable, loved to bits and ruined .... So "Cromwell "hopefully you will come across me , and i you and my little brood will be complete :001_wub:


I think you need a boy too .... If I didnt breed I would have all boys ... They are so laid back and snuggle monsters ... I love my british boy ... Saying that I have Rosie and two tabby girls on my lap as we speak ... She picks some wonderful places to feed them :smile5:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tincan said:


> Ah LB , i do sympathise with you ..... Some of the breeders on here have stunning cats , i fall in love on a regular basis :001_tt1: ..... * I have to keep myself in check .... However i do have room for one more 3 does not agree with my chi *:laugh:
> 
> There is a place in my heart for one more , and so i am doing my homework for a special boy ( i have 3 ladies) all adorable, loved to bits and ruined .... So "Cromwell "hopefully you will come across me , and i you and my little brood will be complete :001_wub:


Ah, TC! (Is it purely coincidence that you have the same signatory initials as the world famous "Top Cat"? I think not. The chi has guided you . . .)

Bear in mind, my dear one, that four is NOT a fortunate number. You need at least five. Eight is better still . . . (Places hands together, bows slightly, melts into the petals of a lotus . . .)


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> In your experience have you found buyer still willing to pay usual price for kittens that are a little older,ie mine are now 13 week i have 5 to place in homes im like whats best to do reduce the price which i have done or do i hold out for the hols to be over..would buyers be interested in a kitten of say 4 months old?


Our Sphynx was 5 months old when we bought her, she was the original price of £850 plus £50 for the breeder to deliver her, we wanted a white sphynx so we wouldn't have expected her to bring the price down, we were just happy to have found the girl we had been searching for,if someone really wants a kitten of a certain breed they will pay the price, you don't need to reduce your price for an older kitten, the right person will be there and willing to pay the full price.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Our Sphynx was 5 months old when we bought her, she was the original price of £850 plus £50 for the breeder to deliver her, we wanted a white sphynx so we wouldn't have expected her to bring the price down, we were just happy to have found the girl we had been searching for,if someone really wants a kitten of a certain breed they will pay the price, you don't need to reduce your price for an older kitten, the right person will be there and willing to pay the full price.


Thanx sharon,things have picked up alot since last week


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gosh, those prices is one reason I don't go for pedigree cats, much cheaper to go and get one from a rescue centre  But your pedigrees are beautiful and I wish you luck on selling your litters.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Gosh, those prices is one reason I don't go for pedigree cats, much cheaper to go and get one from a rescue centre  But your pedigrees are beautiful and I wish you luck on selling your litters.


What suits one person doesn't necessarily suit another.

My peds are priceless and I guess most people on this thread would say the same. There's a reason for breeding peds for reputable breeders which can't be said for most rescue cats.

Good job we're all different.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Gosh, those prices is one reason I don't go for pedigree cats, much cheaper to go and get one from a rescue centre  But your pedigrees are beautiful and I wish you luck on selling your litters.


Sphynx are very expensive kittens!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Ah, TC! (Is it purely coincidence that you have the same signatory initials as the world famous "Top Cat"? I think not. The chi has guided you . . .)
> 
> Bear in mind, my dear one, that four is NOT a fortunate number. You need at least five. Eight is better still . . . (Places hands together, bows slightly, melts into the petals of a lotus . . .)


Couldn't agree more - belive me the fates will work against you having such an unfortunate number as four :yesnod:

Can't argue with the fates now, can we Blossom  



Wiz201 said:


> Gosh, those prices is one reason I don't go for pedigree cats, much cheaper to go and get one from a rescue centre  But your pedigrees are beautiful and I wish you luck on selling your litters.


Such a shame rescue centres don't recognise great homes when they turn up on their doorsteps!

Some of us have no choice but to buy privately, as apparently, some us would be terrible owners, and not good enough to rehome a rescue


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Such a shame rescue centres don't recognise great homes when they turn up on their doorsteps! Some of us have no choice but to buy privately, as apparently, some us would be terrible owners, and not good enough to rehome a rescue


Or another option is to look on gumtree and rescue some poor little mite that someone's offspring can't be controlled around or gets bored of it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So that they can be encouraged to have more? So that the new owner ends up with a potentially unhealthy, very expensive cat? Yep, great idea.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Couldn't agree more - belive me the fates will work against you having such an unfortunate number as four :yesnod:
> 
> Can't argue with the fates now, can we Blossom
> 
> ...


Absolutely - what with having to work for a living - surely you could inherit some millions of pounds and have a private income so that your cats would be kept appropriately? Is fresh venison so very unreasonable? Can you not secure a minimum of three acres to allow your cats to safely roam? I'm sorry, but you are totally unsuitable.


----------



## Betony (Sep 11, 2013)

Reading through this thread I realise now why some of the breeders I've contacted in the past have been quite gruff when dealing with me. I couldn't imagine being in a position where someone is looking for a pet, then kicks up a fuss about the fact they'll be getting a neutered, vaccinated kitten complete with a caring breeder who you can bug frequently with all your new kitten worries. If I ever contact a breeder in the future and receive a short, gruff reply I'll remember all the time wasters and bargain hunters you have to deal with instead of being put off from continuing the conversation.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> <snip>
> Such a shame rescue centres don't recognise great homes when they turn up on their doorsteps!
> 
> Some of us have no choice but to buy privately, as apparently, some us would be terrible owners, and not good enough to rehome a rescue


Rescues are mostly run by volenteers. They only have so much time, money, energy and resources, and their experience is that certain things flag homes where kittens and cats are more likely to be returned or have an accident.

The last thing they want is a cat or kitten being returned, so they do what in general works well. Smaller rescues might be able to be more flexible, so might specialist rescues.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Out of curiosity.. If you are discussing with another breeder about getting a breeding cat from them, how long do you feel is appropriate to go without replying to them after the last message you've received from them? (Situation involves importing/exporting which should be planned).


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I really think that if people who buy moggies etc were told oh at the 2nd vac we will neuter them, then its done, no dreaming about kittens or accidents!!


I totally agree with this and seriously think it is time that vets started offering this kind of 'package' as standard. vaccines, chip and snip all in a kitten pack and booked in at first visit.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Out of curiosity.. If you are discussing with another breeder about getting a breeding cat from them, how long do you feel is appropriate to go without replying to them after the last message you've received from them? (Situation involves importing/exporting which should be planned).


No more than a day if it involves arrangements - if it's general chit chat no more than a couple of days until the natural end of the conversation


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

wow theres so much to take in in this thread, I was trying to persuade the OH to let me get a BSH, beautiful cats, but we decided to go for another rescue from cats protection. she has them all at her home, not a typical rescue, I quite often go to hers and sit and have a chat, ask her how the kittens are doing, being hand reared from a day old after being dumped on her doorstep.
I think if someone generally cares about cats and genuinely wants a cat they will do all the chasing and be getting in contact with the breeder, I think I rang about 5 times before I got to speak to the rescue lady again asking if she had anymore kittens for rehoming (this is our second). and I ring quite often to see how their doing to, she even let me hand feed mine on my last visit.
its to good to know that more people are doing early neutering, I hate having to wait to 5 months to get bella done. no vets will spay her for another month


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spid said:


> No more than a day if it involves arrangements - if it's general chit chat no more than a couple of days until the natural end of the conversation


Yeah, I was kinda thinking that too. And yes, it involves arrangements. I think I'll give it one more day and after that consider them to be a time waster (which would be a pity, they've been breeding for almost 20 years..).


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Those kind of things are important - and cause stress when you don't hear when you think you should. Maybe send one more email just stating that as you haven't heard back you are putting the kitten back on the market..


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

^The last thing they wrote to me was that they need to see and plan when they could come pick the kitten up. They haven't officially reserved her yet (no deposit yet), so the kitten is still available on my website. It's just weird that the coversation got that far, and it's been almost 2 days since I've heard from them. Yesterday I posted some fresh pics of the kitten for them as I had promised to take some, and IMO the kitten looks better in the newest pics.. And I know they've been online, so it's not like they're having internet issues.. I'm confused and annoyed.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> *Rescues are mostly run by volenteers. They only have so much time, money, energy and resources*, and their experience is that certain things flag homes where kittens and cats are more likely to be returned or have an accident.
> 
> The last thing they want is a cat or kitten being returned, so they do what in general works well. Smaller rescues might be able to be more flexible, so might specialist rescues.


I understand that. I work for a charity myself. But I do think rescues shoot themselves in the foot quite often. They should take things on a case by case basis, and not tar everyone with the same brush.

The cat must be allowed to go out. Yes, I'm building a cat run. Thats not good enough, it must be allowed to roam, you live on a boat so the water is a danger and at the end of the towpath is a busy road. Yes, thats why I am building a cat run. Sorry, you are unsuitable to own a cat. ut:

If I was going to return a kitten, or be oblivious to any dangers, I wouldnt have been building a cat run in the first place!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Out of curiosity.. If you are discussing with another breeder about getting a breeding cat from them, how long do you feel is appropriate to go without replying to them after the last message you've received from them? (Situation involves importing/exporting which should be planned).


Two days is generally the longest, also allowing for time differences. Many also say in earlier messages if they have a busy show week coming up, so delays are not unexpected.

Maybe they are waiting on travel quotes or arranging time off work, they should still let you know though, hope things work out for you.


----------

